# Best Tape Measure



## jbberns (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm looking for a new tape measure and can't find one I really like. I had a Klein 25' stand-out, that I really liked. It had a double hook with magnets and descent ability. It was almost perfect. Problem was it only lasted 5 months. What is everyone on here using? I'm about to modify my fatmax and put magnets on the end.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Stanley Fatmax for me.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

chewy said:


> Stanley Fatmax for me.


 
I roll with Fatmax also...

I never had a better tape measure.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Stanley Fatmax 30'.

Stay away from the Dewalt tapes.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

FatMax 25 for me.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

drspec said:


> Stanley Fatmax 30'.
> 
> Stay away from the Dewalt tapes.


Dewalt is Stanley.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Husky 25' with double hooks and magnetic end


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

check out the new klein one


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

DMILL said:


> Husky 25' with double hooks and magnetic end


 
I used to like the magnetic end.

But, I found it would stick to stuff I didnt want it to stick to.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

They are all **** now. Even though the blades are wider,either the steel is just plain worse,or more brittle,or something. Tape measures used to last much longer before snagging and breaking.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> They are all **** now. Even though the blades are wider,either the steel is just plain worse,or more brittle,or something. Tape measures used to last much longer before snagging and breaking.


I had atleast 5 stanleys just crack and split straight dowm the middle of the blade...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

A tape measure is a precision tool and should be treated as such. Letting it recoil back into the case at full speed is just plain abuse.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

chewy said:


> A tape measure is a precision tool and should be treated as such. Letting it recoil back into the case at full speed is just plain abuse.


Meh.

No matter,the fact is that tape measures,treated the same as I treated them 25 years ago, do not hold up. The steel is just garbage,doesn't matter how wide they make the blade, or what fancy coating they put on it.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

DMILL said:


> Husky 25' with double hooks and magnetic end


Definitely, I have the 16ft model and love it!


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Stanley Fat Max 16'


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

chewy said:


> Dewalt is Stanley.


I actually forgot that.

But the dewalt seems to be made different. I know the outer case is likely to be the only difference, but it seems to be made cheaper. Ive always used Stanley fatmax but thought I would take a shot with the Dewalt after someone walked away with the fatmax.

Just not impressed.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jbberns said:


> I'm looking for a new tape measure and can't find one I really like. I had a Klein 25' stand-out, that I really liked. It had a double hook with magnets and descent ability. It was almost perfect. Problem was it only lasted 5 months. What is everyone on here using? I'm about to modify my fatmax and put magnets on the end.


 







FAT MAX..:thumbup::thumbup:
This is what you want...:thumbup:

FMHT33865 - Stanley® Fatmax® Magnetic 25' Tape


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Stanley Fat Max too.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I went on a tape measure hunt after a while back after getting tired of Stanley ones. I ended up with one of these, liking it so far.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I went on a tape measure hunt after a while back after getting tired of Stanley ones. I ended up with one of these, liking it so far.


The inox ones are quite popular with carpenters here who are working with forms outside with concrete, mud and all kinds of crap.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

12' Stanley


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

drspec said:


> I actually forgot that.
> 
> But the dewalt seems to be made different. I know the outer case is likely to be the only difference, but it seems to be made cheaper. Ive always used Stanley fatmax but thought I would take a shot with the Dewalt after someone walked away with the fatmax.
> 
> Just not impressed.


Dewalt is meant to be what the Fatmax Extreme, then Bostich is meant to be I think.

I don't really get what "FatMax" was meant to be...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I switched from 25 ft Fat Max to a 16 ft PowerLock which is only 3/4 in wide. It won't span like a Fat Max but is nice and thin on the hip.


----------



## tomthenailer (Nov 5, 2011)

16' kobalt double hook w/ magnet. Number on both sides, 10' stand out, and a lifetime warranty, $9.97. If you don't like the magnets knock them out.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Husky 16' Magnetic. Under $10 and decently rugged. I haven't tested their guaranteed forever claim yet.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

eejack said:


> Husky 16' Magnetic. Under $10 and decently rugged. I haven't tested their guaranteed forever claim yet.


First time I used my 25' Husky I let it retract on it's own from 20' and it self-destructed  The magnets flew off and it kinked really bad at the end. 

I took it back to HD and got attitude from the girl at the returns counter but she got me a new one. I still use my 16' FatMax most of the time but when I want the advantage of the magnets I reach for the husky


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

My 'perfect' tape measure would have these features:

1) "Backwards" tape lock, like my Ideal tape. You 'push' to release the automatically locking tape;

2) Super-strong magnets in the tip like my Klein red one. Greak for picking up stuff you drop from the ladder. And,

3) Be printed on both sides of the blade, like my Klein blue tape.

25-ft long, 3/4" wide.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

25' fatmax. Lifetime warranty, which I have used. The only thing I have problems with is finding a new tape holder. Master farce (menards brand) had an inexpensive holder that was perfect sized for the fat Max, but they no longer make them. I've been searching ever since mine fell apart for a suitable replacement.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bthesparky said:


> 25' fatmax. Lifetime warranty, which I have used. The only thing I have problems with is finding a new tape holder. Master farce (menards brand) had an inexpensive holder that was perfect sized for the fat Max, but they no longer make them. I've been searching ever since mine fell apart for a suitable replacement.


Diamondbacks and Occidental fit the Fatmax.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Stanley fat max 16'. Fits in the pocket better than a 25'.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks chewy, ill check those out.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Whatever is cheap. I go through several every year working in far worse conditions than the average electrician. I tend to keep them $5 and under (on sale.) Mostly Mastercraft or Lufkin SAE/Metric.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

What's the difference between the Fat Max and the Fat Max Extreme?
I whiplashed my Klein today and cracked the tape I'm thinking about trying one of those Fat Max's but I see at Manerds the have the two choices.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

I use a basic Stanley 25'. I go through one about every 3-4 weeks because they suck but I'm stuck in my ways


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

chewy said:


> The inox ones are quite popular with carpenters here who are working with forms outside with concrete, mud and all kinds of crap.


Isn't that the one with stainless tape? I was looking at that one.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Isn't that the one with stainless tape? I was looking at that one.


Yeah, Inox is just a name for a type of stainless steel, i.e. - Victorinox - is a contraction of the founders mothers name Victoria and Inox the steel thats used in the pocket knives.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

wendon said:


> What's the difference between the Fat Max and the Fat Max Extreme?
> I whiplashed my Klein today and cracked the tape I'm thinking about trying one of those Fat Max's but I see at Manerds the have the two choices.


Fat max extreme just has a gaudy chrome case and top hooks, might have magnets I'm not sure.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

chewy said:


> Fat max extreme just has a gaudy chrome case and top hooks, might have magnets I'm not sure.


It's a little wider too.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mnelectrician said:


> It's a little wider too.


And its fluro... is it not?


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

chewy said:


> And its fluro... is it not?


Yeah it kinda looks like a tape that a pimp would have. Lol


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Extreme has 13ft standout compared to 11ft for the fatmax.

I like the fluoro coloring. It is much easier to read in low light.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Which brands and models have stainless steel tape?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Speedskater said:


> Which brands and models have stainless steel tape?


Komelon Inox.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

bright orange cheap lufkin, in either SAE or imperial, not both.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Stanley Leverlock with magnet. Cheap, reliable, lightweight. Only thing it needs is both sides printed.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

That's the one I like at least, don't know if it's the best


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y63OV_E7M-4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> FAT MAX..:thumbup::thumbup:
> This is what you want...:thumbup:
> 
> FMHT33865 - Stanley® Fatmax® Magnetic 25' Tape


thank you harry. i had never seen or heard of a magnetic fat max. my 25ft fat max is in fine shape, but i am going to buy one anyways.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Can't avoid using the 8m/26' FatMax anymore, which is unfortunate since I've broken 3 this month alone. (damn scissorlifts)

I've gotten too used to the standoff length, which is necessary all too often in the places I work since I'm usually solo.


----------



## Knipperknapp (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got the 26ft fat max extreme had it for a year dropped in lots of water and buried in sand it still works fine


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*Komelon is sometimes on clearance at sears*



chewy said:


> Komelon Inox.


Komelon is sometimes on clearance at sears... last time I found a bunch for $2 each I only bought 20 or so... restraint is tough sometimes... but its better than having so many you end up with them in every drawer... and that usually ends in the wife chucking them in my general direction. :blink: :laughing: :whistling2:


----------

